# VERY IMPORTANT INFORMATION REGARDING OLD VILLAGERS MOVING BACK IN.



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

So im sure many of us have heard that once a villager has moved out.. you can't get them back, and when trying to get them back from a campsite/another villager they will not let you

Anyway i read this on Neoseeker (pasted from there)
and its very interesting & important

*"there's like a ~16 neighbor bracket that the game stores (invisibly) of all the neighbors that moved out of your town. once you get more than 4 neighbors that moved out, they start showing up and hanging around main street.

so you'll have to wait until you fill/exceed the bracket for the neighbors hanging around the main street to disappear. that's also when you're allowed to have them move back into you're town if you see them at the campsite or another player's town again."*

Soo.. when you see a villager in the main street (i haven't) they are still being stored by the game.. Moose is going soon, and he will be my third to leave.. so it wont be too long

Anyway just thought this was important info tbh. So don't try and get old villagers to move back in, until a long time has passed. And if a villager is moving unexpectantly, and you wan to reserve them in a friends town, to move them back in, you will have to wait a long time


----------



## Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

That makes a whole lot more sense and it was my suspicion (except when talking it over with a friend I didn't have a specific number/timeframe in mind). Anyway, it's good to know that you can get villagers back eventually.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 16, 2013)

how many villagers can be stored in mainstreet?


----------



## cloudyhue (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for this! Not like I wanted to get Goose back, but this is good info to have in the future.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2013)

So I can get Fauna back? SCORE!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 17, 2013)

Just bumping this so others can see


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 17, 2013)

WAIT

Just when I thought I'd never see Cherry again?!

(forces all the ugly villagers to move out)


----------



## chriss (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats good news.
But sucks for people like me who lost someone, but also dont want majority of their villagers to leave.
I want to keep 8/10 of my villagers, which means to get back the one I lost(I recently lost him), Id need to use a bunch of random villagers sort of as fillers to push his name down the list.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 17, 2013)

chriss said:


> Thats good news.
> But sucks for people like me who lost someone, but also dont want majority of their villagers to leave.
> I want to keep 8/10 of my villagers, which means to get back the one I lost(I recently lost him), Id need to use a bunch of random villagers sort of as fillers to push his name down the list.



Who did you lose?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I knew that it was possible to get them back, but not how long you have to wait etc


----------



## Marceline (Jul 17, 2013)

This is great, but hopefully none of my favourite villagers will move out! If they do, I know what to do, so thanks!


----------



## chriss (Jul 17, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Who did you lose?



Hamphrey! I stupidly TTed onto a tournament day and ended up paying for it lol.
But Im happy that there could even the slightest chance he could come back.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 17, 2013)

This is good news! I hope I get _Rasher _back! Yes, I like him.  I would also like to get _Yuka _back.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 17, 2013)

This is good news for me, after WW where me and my sister got stuck with trading Bud, Ribbot, Rolf and Whitney repeatedly for months. Now I can kick a villager from both towns and know they are gone for a good while.


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 17, 2013)

I've only had one move out so far and I don't want him back, but it is handy to know in case it steals anyone I do like!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 17, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> This is good news for me, after WW where me and my sister got stuck with trading Bud, Ribbot, Rolf and Whitney repeatedly for months. Now I can kick a villager from both towns and know they are gone for a good while.



I got Mallary four times in WW haha
Marina 3 times
it was ridiculous


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 17, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I got Mallary four times in WW haha
> Marina 3 times
> it was ridiculous



We didn't bother counting with ours. Did you have the same issue where they moved between 2 towns?
We rid ourselves of Whitney by TTing a bit, but we both had her atleast three times. Ribbot my sister eventually accepted into her town and Bud and Rolf probably switched towns about 10 times each. We eventually got rid of Rolf when I restarted my town. I am willing to bet if I went and got my sisters DS Bud and Ribbot would still be there. 

Long story short, 16 neighbours before they come back sounds heavenly to me. xD


----------



## intropella (Jul 17, 2013)

; A; omg then ken and phoebe will finally come back to me <3
Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Spontida (Jul 17, 2013)

I can get Snake back!


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 20, 2013)

Who starts showing up on main street? The old villagers?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 20, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Who starts showing up on main street? The old villagers?



Yup, the ones that have previously moved out


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yup, the ones that have previously moved out


And this starts happening once you've had 5 villagers move out? Fauna is moving out (The one who I want back) and she will be my 4th villager moving out.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 20, 2013)

this thread just made my day


----------



## Tenshiruggles (Jul 21, 2013)

EDIT: Ignore this.


----------



## TimmyJ87 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is this 16 AFTER that villager you want back leaves? Or total?


----------



## CymraegCrusader (Sep 3, 2013)

So all I gotta do is wait for a while until Curlos and Anchovy pop up on main street?

Anyone know exactly how you go about asking them back? Do you just talk to them and ask or what?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 3, 2013)

CymraegCrusader said:


> So all I gotta do is wait for a while until Curlos and Anchovy pop up on main street?
> 
> Anyone know exactly how you go about asking them back? Do you just talk to them and ask or what?



you got to find someone who has them moving and ask them to move in. once the game forgets about them im pretty sure they wouldn't be on main street.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Sep 3, 2013)

Do you think this applies to reset games? I wouldn't think so but I dunno what else this game is secretly hiding from us >.>


----------



## cowman264 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I can get Buck back (Buck recently moved out) ? YES! But I have one question...After the cycle,will they still remember you?


----------



## Mz_D (Oct 16, 2013)

It takes ages for villagers to show up on the main street though after they move. Maybe I don't have enough leaving. I try to hold onto everyone unless their house is in a stupid position in the village. It took three months of gameplay till I saw my first visiting old villager.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah. Colton moved randomly twice before... -.-


----------



## Boccages (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the infos.


----------



## Dulcettie (Oct 16, 2013)

cowman264 said:


> So I can get Buck back (Buck recently moved out) ? YES! But I have one question...After the cycle,will they still remember you?



I highly doubt it.


----------



## Zebrarella (Dec 31, 2013)

Ooooo yay!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 8, 2014)

So that means I can get Shep back? I TTed to get Flora to move out (she picked a terrible place on the map) but Shep moved instead D;


----------



## Colrayne (Jan 8, 2014)

This is some handy information, I happened to see an old villager in the Nookling's store the other day. It was a nice surprise to see Stitches just hanging around. :]


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 10, 2014)

Instead of seeing Shep, My starter villager, T-Bone, was strolling around in Main Street! I can't make him move back in, but I still took more pictures of him than necessary.


----------



## Tekki (Mar 24, 2014)

I already had Rolf twice


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

Was i the first person to ever post this info on here? pretty exciting


----------



## NeoVerona (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm glad I found this. I was super sad when Queenie moved away, but now there is hope! ;w ;


----------



## Fantasticguy15 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey a few days ago Punchy left my town I was so sad since he was my most favorite villager My  friend code is 1134--8946-1160
My recent villagers Violet Biff Rolf Mitzi Joey Merry Bunnie Agnes and Chadder Chadder and Bunnie are not for trade but the others are terrible.. So please please if anyone has punchy please trade withme ):


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

I think everyone knew this like last year but thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Naiad (Jul 3, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I think everyone knew this like last year but thanks 4 sharing



This is from last July.


----------



## Fantasticguy15 (Jul 6, 2014)

So when I tought Punchy will never be seen again?.. I made a memorial of Punchy in a empty house Please I need punchy here's the ones I got
Grizzly the Bear
Freya the fox
Mitzi and Merry the cats 
Joey the duck
Pierce the bird 
Chadder the cheese mouse
Bunnie the Bunnie
And Agnes my Dinner n

Dreamies 
Punchy and Bob 
Big top and Hamlet
So I'll give away all of my villagers except for Bunnie and Chadder for Punchy I luv Punchy My FC is 1134-8946-1160 so go ahead add me and such but please have Punchy or Bob


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah to get them onto Main Street you have to move out quite a few villagers. To get them to move back to your town you have to cycle out 16. I've done this cycle in my main town when bam left. When he went into boxes, I moved him to my cycle town and then later moved another permanent into my cycle town so I could have more spots to cycle with. It takes a great deal of patience but if you have your original villager holding somewhere else, they will remember you. If it's another "copy" of that villager they won't. I am currently doing the 16 villager cycle to move static back in and filbert as well (I hated where he plotted his house).


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 19, 2014)

chriss said:


> Hamphrey! I stupidly TTed onto a tournament day and ended up paying for it lol.
> But Im happy that there could even the slightest chance he could come back.



I just lost him the other day, too. But, I think I just completed the 16 Villager Cycle, so would Hamlet randomly be in the campsite or would he randomly move back like the 6-9th villagers in a town?


----------



## animegirl1993 (Feb 1, 2015)

This means I can get Chrissy and Zell back


----------

